# 1/4i" Phono to RCA sub cables?



## Bloodta (Sep 15, 2014)

Where is the best place to get 1/4" phono to RCA sub cable to connect my Onkyo to my Feedback Destroyer and then to Sub? I don't want to use the adapters


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Bloodta said:


> Where is the best place to get 1/4" phono to RCA sub cable to connect my Onkyo to my Feedback Destroyer and then to Sub? I don't want to use the adapters


have you given monoprice.com a look?


----------



## Bloodta (Sep 15, 2014)

Mike Edwards said:


> have you given monoprice.com a look?


I have, I only see the adapters. I wish I knew what the correct term for this type of cable


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

If you have s 1/4" cable and an RCA, its easy to cut/solder/splice. I made my own this way for my BFD.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

You can readily find RCA to 1/4" cables at your local guitar shop. However it might be hard to find them as a single (“mono”) and / or in longer lengths, as they’re typically used as patch cables. However, you should be able to find something to fit your needs here or here.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> If you have s 1/4" cable and an RCA, its easy to cut/solder/splice. I made my own this way for my BFD.


I second this. all it takes is a quick burst of the solder gun and a couple dollars in plugs..voila


----------

